# CRS baby



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I have not had my crystals red shrimp for long and tonight I found a baby crystal red. They are so cute and fun to watch. I hope there are more babies, the tank has moss and subwassertang, and driftwood.
wilma


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations!! That is so neat!!! I know how you feel. If you found one there have to be more in there. I love the CRS. They are my favorites! Do you have a px?


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

My camera is not one that I can get a great close-up shot of the baby. It surprises me how dark red it is and the white band hows well on the baby. I am hoping all goes well with the baby and hope more will be seen.
wilma


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

you'll be seeing a lot more babies soon.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I hope so, lots of babies will be fun.
wilma


----------



## bs6749 (Dec 23, 2007)

About 20 per hatching seems to be average IME.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Wilma, have you been able to see more? I too had CRS eggs hatch and am waiting to see the babies come out of hiding.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

So far, just the one shrimp. This one is growing nicely, I did lose a couple of adults so I moved all to a larger tank. I had a heater to malfunction and the water became pretty cool. 
wilma


----------

